# My 20 gallon tall tank...



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

What do you think? 


The fish I have now 

7x Kuhili loaches
1x oto catfish
2 x apple snails
2x nerite snails
6x ghost shrimps
5 x white cloud minnows
2x zebra danios
2x dwarf male gourami
1x bamboo shrimp



I need to find a way to get that Anubias to stay on the rocks. I have to buy some fish strings to tie it on something... lol.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

oooh I really like it!
I wish my tanks would look that cool  my plants always die though
Also thread will work for the anubias!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

What is that plant the shrimp is on? Looks neat


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

sarahspins said:


> What is that plant the shrimp is on? Looks neat


It's a vine but covered in java moss. :O I bought it from Petco and they labeled it "design your own vine" 

I bought it for my bamboo shrimp... lol. c:


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

otter said:


> oooh I really like it!
> I wish my tanks would look that cool  my plants always die though
> Also thread will work for the anubias!


Thanks! 

Really? D: Petco has healthy and strong plants. I stopped buying from Petsmart because the money worts that I bought from it. It melted so quickly that I had to refund for it and decided to try some of Petco's 

Right now, they are growing like weeds and sprouting some new leaflets!

I should look for those! I think I have some thread in my closet... eh! c: I bought a huge bunch of Water Wisteria today! Probably 12 inches tall! c:


----------

